# Problemas com Intel GM965

## wrmartins

Srs, Bom dia!

Estou tentando instalar o gentoo no meu hp dv6500 pela 3a vez(cada vez umas 10 tentativas rsrsrs).

Tudo corre bem at'e a maldita placa de v'ideo intel GM965 que nao consigo fazer subir.

Segue o lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

07:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

07:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

07:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

07:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

Quando o sistema d'a boot eu tento o startx d'a o seguinte erro. (estou com o openbox instalado).

```

[   113.056]

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[   113.056] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   113.056] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[   113.057] Current Operating System: Linux note-william 3.0.6-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Jan 2 18:07:26 BRT 2012 i686

[   113.057] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro real_root=/dev/sdb3

[   113.057] Build Date: 03 January 2012  01:19:53AM

[   113.057]

[   113.057] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[   113.057]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   113.058] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   113.059] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan  3 11:11:38 2012

[   113.059] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   113.059] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   113.059] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   113.059] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   113.059] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   113.060] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   113.060] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   113.060] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   113.060] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   113.060] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   113.060] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   113.060] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   113.060] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   113.060] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   113.060]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   113.060] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   113.060]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   113.060]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   113.060] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   113.060] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   113.060] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   113.060] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   113.060] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   113.060] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f2580

[   113.060] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   113.060]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   113.060]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[   113.060]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[   113.060]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   113.062] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:103c:30cc rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8000000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   113.062] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:103c:30cc rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8100000/1048576

[   113.062] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   113.062] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.062] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.062] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.062] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.062] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.062] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   113.062] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   113.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   113.063] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.063]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.063]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   113.063]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   113.063] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   113.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   113.063] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.063]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   113.063]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   113.063] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   113.063] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   113.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   113.064] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   113.064] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.064]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.064]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   113.064] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   113.064] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   113.064] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   113.064] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   113.064] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.064]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.064]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   113.064] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   113.064] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   113.064] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   113.064] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.064]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   113.064]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   113.064]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   113.064] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   113.064] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   113.064] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   113.065] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.065]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   113.065]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   113.065]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   113.065] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   113.065] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   113.065] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   113.065] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   113.065]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.17.0

[   113.065]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   113.065]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[   113.065] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

        Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server

[   113.066] (--) using VT number 7

[   113.072] (EE) No devices detected.

[   113.072]

Fatal server error:

[   113.072] no screens found

Fatal server error:

[   113.072] no screens found

[   113.072]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[   113.072] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   113.072]

```

Depois eu tento um Xorg -configure e d'a erro.

```

[   190.472]

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[   190.472] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   190.472] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[   190.472] Current Operating System: Linux note-william 3.0.6-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Jan 2 18:07:26 BRT 2012 i686

[   190.473] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro real_root=/dev/sdb3

[   190.473] Build Date: 03 January 2012  01:19:53AM

[   190.473]

[   190.473] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[   190.473]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   190.474] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   190.475] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan  3 11:12:55 2012

[   190.475] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f2580

[   190.475] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   190.475]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   190.475]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[   190.475]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[   190.475]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   190.476] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:103c:30cc rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8000000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   190.477] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:103c:30cc rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8100000/1048576

[   190.477] List of video drivers:

[   190.477]    intel

[   190.477]    vesa

[   190.477] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   190.477] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   190.478] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   190.478]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.17.0

[   190.478]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   190.478]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[   190.478] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   190.478] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   190.485] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   190.485]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.3.0

[   190.485]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   190.485]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[   190.485] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

        Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server

[   190.486] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[   190.620] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[   190.620] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   190.620] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   190.620] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   190.620] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   190.621] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   190.621] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[   190.621] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[   190.621] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[   190.621] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   190.621] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   190.621] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   190.621] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   190.621] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   190.621] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   190.621] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   190.621] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   190.621]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   190.621]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   190.621] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   190.621] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   190.621] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   190.621] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   190.621] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   190.621] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   190.621] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   190.624] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   190.624] Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

```

Segue meu xorg.conf.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TripleBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"            # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Usei essa refer^encia para mim ajudar <http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml>.

Desculpe a falta de acentua'c~ao rsrs.

Algu'em pode me ajudar ?

Grato,

William

----------

## midnigther

Segue o artigo da wiki.

```

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

```

Se tiveres problemas avisa.

----------

